# Jerusalem hacker Was Here!!!



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol, I was on the web, of course and I came across this:






How many times have any of y'all seen this?
Was this the guy that hacked Comcast a couple months back?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like some SQL injection in some form or another to write over a products information page. The page itself is a .shtml file, which is one which can let you insert dynamic content (eg from a database) into a page. The last modified dates on the folders containing all the pages were last modified some time in june - so unless its been hacked since then and nobody's fixed it then its more than likely to be SQL injection.


----------

